# Frozen Planet



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

armophob said:


> Frozen Planet
> Discovery Channel
> premieres on Sunday, March 18, at 8PM e/p.
> 
> A co-production of Discovery Channel and the BBC, and narrated by award-winning actor Alec Baldwin.


I just wanted to post this here too because it was added to the calendar a little late and thought it would be worth watching.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

This is on the Discovery Channel page:

Tonight’s Frozen Planet broadcast starts a few minutes early, so be sure to be in your seats at 7:57PM e/p sharp to catch a brief “making of” segment before the first episode starts at 8PM e/p. And if you’re planning to DVR the series, you’ll want to set your “stop” time at 10:02PM e/p. Our premiere broadcast will include extra “making of” footage that will push the two-hour television event to two minutes past 10.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I just don't understand why they feel the need to always replace the narrator.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I just wanted to post this here too because it was added to the calendar a little late and thought it would be worth watching.


Yea, sorry. They kept advertising it on NPR all week, and I kept forgetting to write it down until tonight.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

armophob said:


> Yea, sorry. They kept advertising it on NPR all week, and I kept forgetting to write it down until tonight.


You and me both


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought everything was melting???? I just don’t know what to believe any more


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> You and me both


On again from 10:02pm to 12:04am


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Playing on Velocity now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"WestDC" said:


> I thought everything was melting???? I just don't know what to believe any more


The melting just starts earlier every year.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> The melting just starts earlier every year.


And that's a GOOD THING - IF you heat your home with fuel oil or pro-pane or electric (non-nuke power plant)


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

WestDC said:


> And that's a GOOD THING - IF you heat your home with fuel oil or pro-pane or electric (non-nuke power plant)


Until the desalination of the North Atlantic causes the Gulf Stream to shut down and the average temperature in the Northern Hemisphere starts to fall. See what was going on in Europe this winter as a result of just a minor weakening in the Gulf Stream's flow.

Also, the melting of the Antarctic and Greenland icepacks are not good news for anyone living near a coast. Since these icepacks are not floating in the ocean already, as they melt they increase the volume of water in the oceans and raise sea levels.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

That would be even better for me as it would make my lot ocean front.

AS long as the world population keeps doubling faster and faster -I would expect it to get much hotter sooner.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Absolutely incredible photography but the narration literally puts me to sleep. I have to rewind every 10-15 minutes after I wake up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"TBlazer07" said:


> Absolutely incredible photography but the narration literally puts me to sleep. I have to rewind every 10-15 minutes after I wake up.


The original version most likely is superior.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

According to the credits it's supposedly Alec Baldwin but sure doesn't sound like him. He must have had to go through "Boring Monotone Narrator" school first.  If the original version was a Brit, that's even worse.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Attenborough actually has a fairly neutral accent, and is generally the go to guy for nature documentaries. It looks like they're using his narration for the last episode though. For the American versions of the various series, they use a different narrator each time. First it was Sigourney Weaver, then Oprah, now Baldwin. Maybe they should have gotten Morgan Freeman.


----------



## veschler (May 15, 2011)

Such a beautiful program. This is why I pay for HD!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think Planet Earth is still my favorite, but like this one too. There was a possibility that the final episode would not be aired here due to the controversial nature of the subject, climate change, but sounds like it will be.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I think Planet Earth is still my favorite, but like this one too. There was a possibility that the final episode would not be aired here due to the controversial nature of the subject, climate change, but sounds like it will be.


Without getting into that debate...I just find it interesting that the same people who say we shouldnt smoke because of all the carcinogens and poisons in the smoke, even second hand smoke, have no issues whatsoever with belching tons of coal smoke into the air, allowing millions of cars to emit hydrocarbon by-products into the air daily.

I like the show so far. I watch just about every and all science/nature documentaries I can.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, watching last nights, I had to look up South Georgia. I'd only heard of the country, and got a bit confused...that's north of turkey, there aren't Penguins in Georgia...

Didn't know there was a different Georgia.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Its the suburbs of Atlanta isnt it?


----------

